# Foxes



## Skunkygirl (Oct 20, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting a fox for some time now and was wondering if there was anyone i could talk to in more detail. 
I know the basics of their care. I would ideally like a red fox but have heard they smell quite a lot so looking more into a corsac fox. 
Would not be looking to get one soon as there is a lot of preparation to do! 
Thanks!


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Foxes are so lovely, aren't they?  My dream animal is a fennec fox, personally. I'd recommend you talk to Elina, she's pretty much known as the "fox guru" and pointed me to a lot of great resources!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You are right, rex foxes and their other phases do smell extremely strong and Genevie is right the best person to speak to is Elina as she has corsacs, fennecs, artic and red foxes (at least vulpes vulpes) but different colour phases to red.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

I dont think red foxes smell that bad to be honest. There violet gland STINKS but they dont smell as bad as some animals.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I work at a wildlife sanctuary and they smell - sorry! We had a young vixen brought in with brain damage. She was in our intensive care unit for a few weeks and then moved into the barn. Within a few days you could smell fox as soon as you walked into the barn.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

feorag said:


> I work at a wildlife sanctuary and they smell - sorry! We had a young vixen brought in with brain damage. She was in our intensive care unit for a few weeks and then moved into the barn. Within a few days you could smell fox as soon as you walked into the barn.


I have a silver fox and he smells no worse then a dog. Wild foxes may smell, but CB ones don't smell that bad. When I walk in my mams house (where he lives) I don't think, oooh fox. I just smell animal. And visitors to the house have also said the same.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Interesting???


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

The violet gland thing is nothing to do with Captive bred Vs. Wild, it is just down to how bomb proof the captive bred ones are; If they don't get worried they don't release their violet gland and they don't smell. The same will happen if you have a very young one from the wild, they will turn out the same as the CB ones regarding how bomb proof they are. 

The next thing regarding the smell is when they toilet. If you feed them a really good raw diet it really cuts down on the smell compared to if they have kibble. When they reach sexual maturity they do get more smelly, or more their 'mess' does. This is one of the contributing factors to most people, myself included keeping vulpes vulpes outside. (The other being that they are VERY destructive). 

Corsacs do smell allot less, they are smaller and can more easily be kept inside. How destructive a fox is seems to be somewhat in scale with how large they are with fennecs being the least destructive and Arctics and reds being like Tasmanian devils haha. 

The best place to go for info is Sybil's den SYBIL'S MESSAGE BOARD - View forum - FOXES. It has the most fox owners in one place on the net. Most of them are in the US but the care is the same on both sides of the Atlantic obviously. One of said fox owners has a really great site with allot of information: The Pet Fox: Pet Fox Care

If you have any more questions please just ask!
-
Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Elina said:


> The violet gland thing is nothing to do with Captive bred Vs. Wild, it is just down to how bomb proof the captive bred ones are; If they don't get worried they don't release their violet gland and they don't smell. The same will happen if you have a very young one from the wild, they will turn out the same as the CB ones regarding how bomb proof they are.


Strangely I found that with the stoat I was handrearing. She had a lovely sweet and rather pleasant musky smell normally, but if anything frightened her, such as a stranger opening her box lid and looking in her smell would change dramatically into a very strong unpleasant odour.


----------



## Skunkygirl (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies. I've had a look on the website recommended and they are very helpful! 

Are there any fox owners in/around the Portsmouth area? I would like to meet a fox to get a feel of how they are as pets, their smell etc.

Thank you!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I believe there are people in that area that have them HOWEVER you will not get true idea of how they are to have as pets from meeting someone else's pet fox as generally they do not like strangers very much and strangers trying to fuss them will often get them to be skittish. 

Generally you will get a better picture of life with a fox from reading others accounts and watching their videos opposed to going to someone's house and knowing that somewhere under yonder sofa is a fox :lol2:.

If you were closer you could meet Ranger my silver boy, Harry my corsac boy and Sapphire my arctic girl as all three of them are utterly bomb proof but this is not a common thing. . . Well bomb proof so long as you do not have a lawn mower or you look like a Bengal cat haha! 

-Elina


----------



## Skunkygirl (Oct 20, 2012)

I guess that makes sense, i would like to have an idea of the smell. I have owned skunks in the past, how does it compare to them? 

Where abouts in the midlands are you Elina?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

We are based in Northamptonshire. 

I have found they smell less then when a skunk sprays, even when they release their violet gland. I cannot put my finger on what _vulpes vulpes_ smell like but corsacs smell like (now this is going to sound odd) death, as in that slightly sweet smell. It fades quickly and unlike a skunks spray it does not then also make soft furnishings smell, that goes for all of species. It is still best to air your home though if this happens inside obviously. 

The main thing with pet foxes and smell is when they decide something is theirs as no matter what it is they will mark it. If they think the item is important to you then CLEARLY it's something they too want. There is also the chance that your fox will not learn to use the litter tray which again will make it smell. It's pretty easy to train a fox to use the litter tray but some just do not take to it. 

Just things to think about. 
-
Elina


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Elina said:


> We are based in Northamptonshire.
> 
> I have found they smell less then when a skunk sprays, even when they release their violet gland. I cannot put my finger on what _vulpes vulpes_ smell like but corsacs smell like (now this is going to sound odd) death, as in that slightly sweet smell. It fades quickly and unlike a skunks spray it does not then also make soft furnishings smell, that goes for all of species. It is still best to air your home though if this happens inside obviously.
> 
> ...


It's kind of a fishy smell I think?


----------

